# Modifier les parametres d'impression par defaut



## ol69 (25 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous.

j'ai un copieur reseau installé sur plusieurs postes,

Par defaut, le reglage est sur vitesse, mais je voudrai qu'il soit sur qualité.

Je ne sais pas où trouver cela. Le seul moment ou le choix intervient, c'est quand je veux lancer une impression, la je peux faire la modif a la main, mais elle ne sera pas prise en compte à la prochaine impression.

Merci à tous de votre aide.

Olivier


----------



## kesako (25 Mars 2008)

Va faire un tour dans Pomme/preferences systemes/Imprimante.​


----------



## ol69 (25 Mars 2008)

c'est deja fait, mais a aucun moment on ne peut modifier ces parametres a ce niveau, c'est la ou je ne comprend pas ...

Je ne vois pas a quel endroit d'autre cela serait possible


----------

